# Favorite Lures and Baits



## CoyoteBlitz

I know this is an ever occuring thread, but I thought we could all post what our favorit lures and baits are and for what animals. This is my first season of using comercial baits and lures and so far no luck. :x But I know they are there. ND maybe you could make it a sticky so new comers can come look here and find out what works.

I caught my first **** on PB, and others on sardines, smashed apples and honey, and vanilla wafers. All my yotes have been snared.


----------



## ND trapper

CoyoteBlitz said:


> ND maybe you could make it a sticky so new comers can come look here and find out what works.


The problem with that a certain lure may work great in one part of the country and horrible in another.

There is no "best lure" out there because each lure is different in it's own way. Some canine lures that I use with great results are listed below.

1. Carman's: Pro's choice, Canine call, Magna glan

2. Caven's: Gusto

3. Fox Hollow: GH-II

4. Miranda's: High Plains Predator call

5. Milligan's: Steppenwolfe, Cat-man-do

6. Marsyada's: #601 coyote lure supreme (awsome lure!)

7. R&M: Coyote Creek

8. Kaatz Bros: Toxi-Dog (great at post sets as well)

9. Leneon's: Coyote #2 super range all call

10. O'gorman's: Plenty Coyote, Missouri Breaks

For baits my favorite is O'gormans Powder River and Caven's is a close second. All of these lures are great canine lures and I did not put them in any certain order. If I'm using just lure I put my lure at the bottom of the dirthole. If I have bait in the hole I put my lure on the back lip of the hole and then down in the hole. If I have a clump of grass for a backing I might put some on the grass to get it up in the wind.

For **** all I use is fish based paste bait or chunk of fish and fish oil.

You can purchase all these lures at most trapping supply companies. I purchase most of my stuff from www.minntrapprod.com. They have always given me outstanding service.


----------



## gray squirrel

PRED-A-GETTER #1
HAWBAKERS FOX & COYOTE BAIT
CARMAN'S BUSHWACKER BAIT
R/K'S PREDATOR PLUS BAIT
has any one used these and what do you think


----------



## ND trapper

RK makes a good bait.


----------



## gray squirrel

think in about buyin some but was't shure[/u]


----------



## Duck Commander

I use these luresn and bait
Fur Country- any of the Bonanaza series- all John's bait and lures are good

Fox Hollow- GHII

O' Gorman- Powder River and Missouri Breaks

Forget lures- Cachottier and XLDC and also Pro **** and his **** bait

RK's bait


----------



## bobcatbo

ive had good reactions from coyotes with Mustang Sally coyote bait by AM Grawe also the yotes liked Big Stinky **** Bait also by grawe


----------



## marlin22LR

could somebody possibly post how to make homemade lures?
i dont like spending money... lol


----------



## ND trapper

marlin22LR said:


> could somebody possibly post how to make homemade lures?
> i dont like spending money... lol


Lure making can be fun but to be honest with you it is just as expensive to make your own than it is to buy. Over the years I have perfected some of my own lures and baits and I am still working on a couple more. It takes a lot of time and trial and error to truely develop a fine lure. You can start by taking the foods that the animals are eating and experiment with ageing the meat and glands from your target animal and mixing them together trying to get the ratio's right. For **** and mink I keep my bait fresh. O'gormans, Carmen's, Lennon's to name a few are more than worthy of using. Fox Hollow also has some great lures.


----------



## marlin22LR

yea, i know but half the fun for me is making it. thanks, i will get researching!


----------



## KYtrapper

Marlin22LR, if your wanting to make your own bait somthing I've been mixing up for **** is a mix of what sweet stuff I could find in the kitchen. It is marshmellows, vanilla extract, corn syrup, pancake syrup, and peanut butter mixed up in a zip-lock bag. I've caught 4 possums and a skunk on it so far. I haven't actually caught a **** on it so far, but I've heard sweet in the heat and fish smell in the cold for **** so that could be why. I just thought I would give a suggestion, KYtrapper


----------



## marlin22LR

allright, thanks.
any idea on how much lure to use?
and also where to put it?

(NDTrapper, i said that would probably be my last question on _my_ thread hahaha)


----------



## WVFurTaker1

i use Pred-a-getter for Grey fox it is a great lure i catch about 50 a year on it, also have caught ****,mink,bobcat, and coyote with it. my baits are Cavens just mice, bushwacker, and hawbakers fox/yote bait., for mink, coyote greys, and cats.


----------



## MO_coon-catcher

for a home made **** bait Ive had good luck with a mix of molasses, maple syrup, honey, honey comb, and honey cream. this mixture has a really sweet smell and to me its one of the best tasting sweet things that ive tried. And the the ***** that ive taken with land sets this year have had some of this lure in the hole


----------

